# 6" main line to 5" DC intake



## svorhees (Apr 16, 2013)

Working on designing my DC system, I have an older grizzly unit with a 5" intake. I do plan upgrading the DC later this year. So I was planning on making my main line 6" s&d and tapper down right at the older DC to 5" for now until I do upgrade. Any real issues with this for the short term?


----------

